# Any Focus Mares AX owners



## ozboz (19 Jun 2016)

Hi . I am intending to get a CX this year . I was sold on a Merida , then I looked at these Focus Mares
I am leaning towards one , how do you as an owner of these rate them ? .i probably will not be involved in racing, but I do like to go on tracks etc .


----------



## mustang1 (19 Jun 2016)

I had a 2012 AX 3.0. As far as cx style bikes go, I really liked it. Better than my previous cx bike. 

Here's my review of it. 
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/focus-mares-review.202580/


----------



## mythste (20 Jun 2016)

I had the 2015 AX 3.0 - great value for money, frame was pretty forgiving in the grand scheme of things and apart from a small hub issue (which I believe has been rectified in the newer models) I couldnt fault it. My reasons for selling were that I needed mudguard eyelets, which it didn't have, and that I stupidly bought a frame probably two sizes too small for me!


----------

